
IBM scientists have captured 330TB of uncompressed data into a tiny cartridge - xbmcuser
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2017/8/2/16074568/ibm-330-terabytes-record-uncompressed-data-cartridge-cartridge-tape
======
goatsi
With this AWS might eventually be able to shrink their snowmobile from a 45ft
shipping container on a semi-trailer truck to the more traditional station
wagon size.

